

Show HN: A homemade realtime analytics site built with Meteor - christian_fei
http://stats.christian-fei.com/

======
tlongren
[https://github.com/christian-fei/stats-meteor](https://github.com/christian-
fei/stats-meteor)

~~~
christian_fei
Yeah, totally forgot :) How do you like it? And since we are on "hacker"news
here: any clues on how to enforce the system?

~~~
christian_fei
Tyler?

